
Run a Free Bitcoin Classic Node Courtesy of Google Compute Engine - Mamacom
http://themerkle.com/news/run-a-free-bitcoin-classic-node-courtesy-of-google-compute-engine/
======
zanethomas
i see that the free trial tos specifically forbids mining

